# شركات الخدمات البتروليه



## أسد (4 يوليو 2006)

[MOVE="left"]من منكم يعمل فى شركة خدمات بتروليه:81: [/MOVE]


----------



## engbilal (4 يوليو 2006)

engbilal i work in JOPETROL


----------



## عباس محمد (14 يوليو 2006)

انا اعمل بشركات البترول والخدمات


----------



## alkhor (15 يوليو 2006)

*alobaidlym************

i dont now


----------



## عباس محمد (15 يوليو 2006)

yoy dont know what ...please define yoyr request


----------



## عباس محمد (15 يوليو 2006)

*انا صاحب شركة خدمات بتروية*



عباس محمد قال:


> yoy dont know what ...please define you:15: r request


 
اذا اردت المزيد زور موقعى
www.safety4y.com


----------



## (عبدالله) (18 يوليو 2006)

Then you can apply me in your company :79:​


----------



## eng.samra group (21 يوليو 2006)

*مرحبا بك*

انا اعمل فى شركه خدمات بتروليه اذا اردت اى مساعدة


----------



## المهندس66 (31 يوليو 2006)

انا اعمل في شركة خدمات نفطيه. في مجال سوائل الحفر.


----------



## abdallahali (14 أغسطس 2006)

انا اعمل فى شركة خدمات بترولية فى مجال المعالجة الاولية


----------



## kamal87 (14 أغسطس 2006)

الرجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية للذين داخل جمهورية مصر العربية على عنوان البريدXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kamal87 (14 أغسطس 2006)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
----------------------------------------------------------------
لا يمكنك وضع البريد الإلكتروني هنا


----------



## fizeayed (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*أنا ر. مهندسين ولدي مكتب استشارات وخدمات بترولية في العراق*

أنا ر. مهندسين ولدي مكتب استشارات وخدمات بترولية في العراق وموقعي هو
www.iraq-engineer.com


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

kamal87 قال:


> الرجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية للذين داخل جمهورية مصر العربية على عنوان البريدXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


 

اريد ارسال سيره ذاتية خاصة بمهندس بترول حديث التخرج


----------



## محمد مصطفى جلاب (7 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم
انا مهندس بترول اسمى محمد واريد ان اشتغل فى احدى شركات الخدمات البتروليه
انا الحمد لله حاصل على جيد جدا مع مرتبه الشرف ومرتب على الدفعه
وشكرا على مجهوداتكم
سلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مهندس بترول متحمس جدا اتمنى الحصول على وضيفه في شركة نفطية
وشكرا.


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*تواصل*

[
*اهلا وسهلا بك*


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

eng.samra group قال:


> انا اعمل فى شركه خدمات بتروليه اذا اردت اى مساعدة


اتمنى الحصول على معلومات عن الشركة التي تعمل بها
مهنس البترول احمد نعمة العلوي


----------



## م . محمود (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم :
هل لدى أحد منكم اخوتي وظيفة لي ..... انا مهندس بترول سوري تخرجت عام 2003


----------



## oftata (18 سبتمبر 2006)

<p>اخوكم مصطفى جيوكيميائى ابحث عن عمل باحدى شركات البترول خريج دفعه 2004</p>


----------



## oftata (18 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>اخوكم مصطفى جيوكيميائى ابحث عن عمل باحدى شركات البترول او الخدمات البترولية خريج دفعه 2004</P>


----------



## metoooooo (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورخمة الله وبركاته 
الاسم : محمد يوسف موسى 
السن : 22 سنة 
انا من جمهورية مصر العربية - من محافظة بورسعيد 
المؤهل : دبلوم صناعي فوق متوسط ( خمس سنوات ) شعبة : ميكانيكا تشغيل ( خراطة وبرادة و فريزة ) .
انا ارسد العمل في اي شركة بترول باي دولة ممكن .
برجاء لمن يكون عنده وظيفة في شركات البترول برجاء مراسلتي عبر الانترنت على الاميل : 
m_yousf************* او medo1819***********
او الاتصال بالجوال رقم : 20125941008 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## Ahmed Rashed (20 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مهندس فلزات جامعة اسيوط ياريت حد يشغلنى


----------



## ابو علي بترول (29 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مهندس تكرير 2006 جامعه قناه السويس
ممكن اي حد يساعدني في اي وظيفه اي حاجة ياريت حد يساعدني اصل مليش اي وساطة
72063% جيد


----------



## ابو علي بترول (29 سبتمبر 2006)

تليفوني هو 0128159748
لو حد يعرف يساعدني في وظيفة يتصل بييا


----------



## عادل عبد العزيز (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلأم عليكم 
هل يستطيع المهندس الميكانيكي ان يعمل كمهندس بترول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## qq_ss_dd (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*مهندس ميكانيكا*

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوي و معايا دبلومة (دراسات عليا) في ميتالورجيا اللحام و المعادن وياريت لو فيه وظيفة مناسبة لمؤهلاتي فتتفضلوا تقولولي و عندي خبرة سنة 
تليفوني 0128127625
و انا مصري


----------



## iwemohamed (11 ديسمبر 2006)

Im A cetified welding & inspecion enginer (IWE) And I have 1 year experience in DSD ferromtalco company .and I want to work in the petroleum service sector. ty


----------



## soma5621 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

انا خريج 2006
هندسه التعدين والفلزات وأتمنى العمل بمجالى ياريت لو فى اى وظيفه حد يساعدنى ويبلغنى 0105142197
واخد تأجيل من الجيش
ومن أسكندريه


----------



## qq_ss_dd (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*ايه رايكم*

ايه رايكم يا جماعة لو نعمل موضوع جديد يكون عن التوظيف كل واحد بيبحث عن وظيفة يحط بياناته فيه


----------



## saer_mounir (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*saer_mounir*

yoy dont know what ...please define yoyr request


----------



## ahmedata (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*ahmedata*

انا مهندس ميكا نيكا قوى اتمنى ان اعمل فى مجال البترول وهذه سيرتى الذاتيه

سـيـرة ذاتـيـة 


بيانات شخصية : 

*الاسم : أحمد محمود عطا سليمان .
*تاريخ الميلاد : 29/3/1983
*الجنسية : مصري .
*الحالة الاجتماعية : أعزب .
*الحالة العسكرية : مؤجل .
*العنوان : 2 شارع الحاج خليل عاشور- المتفرع من شارع الصهاريج- وراق العرب- الجيزة .
*مهارات الكمبيوتر : جيد (quick basic-Excel – Word – Auto cad) .
*اللغات : الإنجليزية - المستوى : جيد .
*التليفون : 5408936 /02 , 0105626551
*البريد الإلكتروني :ahmed_ata_soliman ((at)) yahoo.com 


التعــليــم :

*الدرجة الجامعية : بكالوريوس هندسة القوى الميكانيكية .
*جامعة الكلية : كلية الهندسة - جامعة المنوفية .
*سنة التخرج : مايو - 2005
*التقدير العام : مقبول - 60.88 %
*مشروع التخرج : دراسة خصائص المائع للسريان خلال الاتساع المفاجئ للأنابيب واثر الحقن 
فى تقليل المفاقيد للسريان .
*تقدير المشروع : جيد جدا .
*تقدير السنة النهائية : جيد .
*أعلي الشهادات المدرسية: الثانوية العامة .

الكورسات الإضافية : 

*(AUTO CAD 2D & 3D – 2006 - أتوكاد (3D,2D) 2006:الشهادة معتمدة من كلية الهندسة – جامعة القاهرة
** كورس "التحكم فى النظم الهيدروليكية ": - الشهادة معتمدة من نقابة المهندسين
***كورس "ميكاترونيكس":- الشهادة معتمدة من الهيئة العربية للتصنيع و وزارة الأنتاج الحربى-(هيدروليك- نيومتيك - ايزو - تكاليف - CNC - دراسة جدوى )

التدريب في الشركات والخبرة العملية :

•	تدربت لمدة شهرين فى شركة " النصر للغزل والنسيج" – " الشوربجى- سابقا "


----------



## كتكوتة_باور (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ....
انا مهندسة كهرباء باور لسة متخرجة جديد (2006) وادربت في عدة شركات بترول علشان بحب المجال ده أوي رغم انه مش تخصصي نفسي اشتغل في شركة بترول وممكن أخد فترة تدريب في الأول وانا شاطرة جدا وومكن أفهم شغلي بسرعة ارجو المساعدة :11:


----------



## moh_farouq (10 مارس 2007)

Hi, I'm metallurgy engineer have International Welding Engineer (IWE) diploma (International authorization board; United European certificate), and study now NDT Levels (PT, UT, RT) and 'll graduate at 25/4/2007, looking for a challenging career opportunity in a reputable multinational organization to Work as Welding Inspector / welding quality control engineer or welding engineer.

Extra Info: I am willing to Travel.
I prefer temp/ permanent jobs.
http://faroukgroup.tripod.com/personal/work/cv.doc
moh_farouq(at)yahoo.com
tel: +20122728570


----------



## iwemohamed (10 مارس 2007)

I'm metallurgical engineer have International Welding Engineer (IWE) diploma (International authorization board; United European certificate), and I am working now in DSD company looking for a challenging career opportunity in a reputable multinational organization to Work as Welding Inspector / welding quality control engineer or welding engineer.
mm_aa_ee_yy(at)yahoo.com
tel: +20122570839


----------



## hussain2015 (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
نحن شركة استثمارية ونرغب بشراء مصفى نفط (معمل تكرير النفط الخام)
هل يوجد شخص او شركة ممكن تقدم لنا عرض


----------



## مهندس حازم فتحى (12 أبريل 2007)

سلام عليكم انا مهندس من مصر واريد فرصه عمل فى اى شركه خدمات انا تعدين وفلزات جامع اسيوط


----------



## مهندس حازم فتحى (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله انا مهندس واتمنى العمل فى مجال سوائل الحفر او الخدمات البتروليه وانا خريج 2003 هنسه تعدين وفلزات اسيوط


----------



## م . محمود (13 أبريل 2007)

أرجو أن أجد عملا لديكم 
Al-kaa(at)scs-net.org


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس بترول حديث التخرج يا ريت لو حد يعرف يشوف لى فرصه عمل فى مجال سوائل الحفر انا حصلت على قرصات فيه والحمد لله بقيت متمكن منه قوى ياريت يبعت لى رساله خاصه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدممدوح (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مواااااااااااااافق


----------



## elkwaty (2 مارس 2009)

*ابوس ايديكم*

انا بدور على رقم تليفون او بريد الكترونى لشركة اسمها
الشركه المصرية السعوديه للخدمات البتروليه a-s-n
امانه عليكم اللى يعرف لها طريق يقولى ( شكرا)


----------



## hany12s (3 مارس 2009)

انا اعمل فى شركة خدمات بترولية فى مجال تأجير وتصنيع وصلات الحفر واصلاح مواسير الحفر بعد انتهاء استعمالها تمام وتجديدها بطريقة مبتكرة جدا وغير مكلفة وموقعى داخل مصر هو www.wiegypt.com


----------



## hany12s (3 مارس 2009)

hany12s قال:


> انا اعمل فى شركة خدمات بترولية فى مجال تأجير وتصنيع وصلات الحفر واصلاح مواسير الحفر بعد انتهاء استعمالها تمام وتجديدها بطريقة مبتكرة جدا وغير مكلفة وموقعى داخل مصر هو www.wiegypt.com


----------



## hany12s (3 مارس 2009)

*انا اعمل فى شركة خدمات بترولية فى مجال تأجير وتصنيع وصلات الحفر واصلاح مواسير الحفر بعد انتهاء استعمالها تمام وتجديدها بطريقة مبتكرة جدا وغير مكلفة وموقعى داخل مصر هو www.wiegypt.com*​


----------



## moh_farouq (21 مارس 2009)

*Education seminar files about SMAW + NDT*

Education seminar files about SMAW + NDT
Dear Sir,
It gives me a pleasure to share some article about welding fabrication (Shield Metal Arc Welding - SMAW), introduction to Non Destructive Test, Ultrasonic Test. Hoping that it would meet your requirement.
http://faroukgroup.tripod.com/weldndt
*******:
*1- **Welding and Metallurgy Book,*
*2- **Introduction to Non Destructive Test seminar,*
*3- **Ultrasonic Test seminar, and*
*4- *Shield Metal Arc Welding seminar.​ 
Meanwhile I look for new job, It gives me a great pleasure to submit my resume, hoping that it would meet the qualifications and requirement you have requested:
http://faroukgroup.tripod.com/weldndt/cv.doc
thanks​ 
السلام عليكم
دى تانى مشاركة لى و المرة دى اضفت ملفين بور بوينت على الملفات السباق ليصبح المعروض: الاول عن صناعة الالكترود القوس الكهربى و الثانية عن مدخل للاختبارات اللا اتلافية، و الثالثة عن اختبار الموجات الفوق صوتية. و كمان ملف ورد به لينكات لكتب مهمه ارجو ان ينالو رضاكم​ 
و مرفق السيرتى الذاتية و ارجوا ان اجد عمل جديد قريبا​ 
الملفات و السيرة الذاتية حلاقوها فى اللينكات اللى فوق و الله الموفق​شكرا


----------



## mos_meta (25 مارس 2009)

انا مهندس فلزات خريج السويس 2007 ومعايا اربع كورسات 
mt,ut,pt,rt
ياريت ياجماعه اللى يقدر يساعدنى الاقى شغل فى مجال INSPECTION يبعتلى انا رقمى 0124520395


----------



## المهنــدس (29 مارس 2009)

*أعمل بمجال الخدمات البترولية*

السلام عليكم ..... أنا إسمى محمد ... مصرى وأعمل بمجال الخدمات البترولية بصيانة أبار النفط وذلك بإستخدام حفارات الـwork - over وأيضا بإستخدام الـ pulling units . وأعمل بهذا المجال منذ سنتين ونصف


----------



## Emanco (13 أبريل 2009)

أنا مهندس خريج هندسة التعدين قسم الجولوجيا والجوفيزيا أبحث عن عمل


----------



## goodzeelaa (14 أبريل 2009)

انا شغال في شركه خدمات بترول third party inspection في ابو ظبي الامارات


----------



## مهند اللقاني (14 أبريل 2009)

أنا اعمل في شركة خدمات بترولية في مجال الفحص و استيراد المعدات


----------



## أبو هارون (14 أبريل 2009)

أنا أعمل مهندس جيولوجي في شركة حفر أبار مياه جوفيه بمصر
وعملت بعدة مواقع وبداية العمل من شهر مايو 2008
اتمنى العمل في شركات البترول


----------



## traaaa (15 أبريل 2009)

انا اعمل فى بتروتريد شركة خدمات بترولية بس نصيحة محدش يشتغل فيها شركة زبالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة ومرتباتها تعبانــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## محمد كشبور (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا عضو جديد واحتاج الي كل المعلومات على سوائل الحفر حتى تساعدني في مشروع تخرجي المهم يكون هناك نوع من التفاصيل وبالعربي وبارك الله فيكم


----------

